# Angelaufkleber von Markenherstellern im Brandungsangeln



## Allround_angler (2. Juli 2008)

Hallöchen!

Warscheinlich ist das eine etwas ungewöhnliche Frage, aber einige Angelkollegen und ich inklusive suchen grosse Aufkleber (Herstellerlogo) und zwar von Markenherstellern (z.B. Quantum , Zebco, Shakespeare, Penn, Daiwa etc...) im Bereich Brandungsangeln. Die Aufkleber sollten so gross sein dass sie eine Shakespeare-kiste schön füllen könnten Maße ca B54xH40xT37cm. Es handelt sich dabei um rein kosmetische Gründe, denn bei einigen Aufklebern unserer Boxen hat schon der Zahn der Zeit genagt und es sieht einfach nicht mehr so dolle aus.....Wer wüsste wo man solche Aufkleber noch beziehen könnte. Herstelleranfragen waren leider von unserer Seite ergebnislos und die zahlreichen Angelgeschäfte konnten auch nicht helfen. Falls einer von Euch solche Aufkleber noch besitzen sollte würde ich selbverständlich für Porto etc. aufkommen. Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## Jacky Fan (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelaufkleber von Markenherstellern im Brandungsangeln*

Einscannen und mit einem Plotter ausdrucken.
Geht bestimmt auch mit kleineren, die man dann einfach vergrössert


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelaufkleber von Markenherstellern im Brandungsangeln*

Es gibt auch noch andere Marken: Spüli, Femina und OB.....
Ach -Aldi wär auch noch n großer Tackledealer!

Nee, was geht hier bloß ab? Jetzt den Firmen die Werbung auch noch auf eigenen Kosten abnehmen? Was spricht eigentlich für eine normal lackierte Box? Sieht mehr nach Profi aus, als wenn man so rumläuft


----------



## flasha (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelaufkleber von Markenherstellern im Brandungsangeln*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch andere Marken: Spüli, Femina und OB.....
> Ach -Aldi wär auch noch n großer Tackledealer!
> 
> Nee, was geht hier bloß ab? Jetzt den Firmen die Werbung auch noch auf eigenen Kosten abnehmen? Was spricht eigentlich für eine normal lackierte Box? Sieht mehr nach Profi aus, als wenn man so rumläuft



Jedem das Seine oder meinst du nicht?!


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelaufkleber von Markenherstellern im Brandungsangeln*

Genau,
deshalb hab ich meine Meinung gesagt und konstruktive Vorschläge gemacht!


----------



## Allround_angler (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelaufkleber von Markenherstellern im Brandungsangeln*

Ein Mathematiker sagte mal:
Es gibt Menschen mit einem Horizont vom Radius Null. Das nennen sie dann ihren Standpunkt.

@ Dolfin: Dieser Standpunkt interessiert hier aber gerade garnicht, weil er am Thema dieses Threads total vorbei geht. Bemühe Dich doch demnächst um etwas Ernsthaftigkeit....Dann bin auch ich gewillt freundlicher zu sein.


----------



## Allround_angler (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelaufkleber von Markenherstellern im Brandungsangeln*

@ Jacky-fan: Eine gute Idee. Aber sowas ist ja copyrightgeschützt und es sollte ja auch länger halten, es sei denn es wird mit Folie verschweist. Ich wäre schon längst auf die Idee gekommen mir solch einen Aufkleber selber drucken zu lassen, denn es gibt dazu günstige Angebote. Leider ist es aber durch das bestehende Copyright nicht möglich.


----------



## Khaane (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelaufkleber von Markenherstellern im Brandungsangeln*

Ich würde entweder beim Tackle-Dealer anfragen, ob er nicht noch einige Aufkleber rumliegen hat oder direkt beim Hersteller/Distributor anfragen


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelaufkleber von Markenherstellern im Brandungsangeln*

|gaehn:


----------



## Allround_angler (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelaufkleber von Markenherstellern im Brandungsangeln*

Komm jetzt geh aber schnell bei Mama sonst gibbet Haue auf de Popo.

Naja bei manchen Menschen hört die geistige Nahrungssuche schon bei der Geburt auf.
Hoffe das ist nicht ansteckend #y

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Weitere Kommentare verkneif ich mir ... also machs Gut und beglücke einen anderen Thread |wavey:


----------



## daniecki (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelaufkleber von Markenherstellern im Brandungsangeln*

Hab mir ja eigentlich gleiches wie Dolfin gedacht. Der Threadersteller möchte doch seine abgeriffene Kisten mit unansehlichen alten Aufklebern renovieren. Warum also nicht einfach mit farbiger Selbstklebefolie verschönern.
Markenfetischismus hier mal ganz zur Seite gestellt. 
So geistlos war der Kommentar von Dolfin wohl doch nicht. Wenn es denn dann aber aus Überzeugung einer Markenverbundenheit ein Aufkleber sein soll, würde ich die Marketingabteilungen der deutschen Vertretungen anmailen und um Zusendung solcher Teile bitten.


----------



## Allround_angler (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelaufkleber von Markenherstellern im Brandungsangeln*

@daniecki: 

Ich denke wir sprechen unterschiedliche Sprachen!

Nochmal zur Erläuterung:

1. Ich schreibe eine freundliche Anfrage
2. Ich bekomme eine unverschämte Antwort, die die Anfrage ins Lächerliche zieht
3. Statt kontruktiver Hilfe stehen "Meinungen" im Thread, die garnicht erwünscht sind.

Damit ist doch alles gesagt? 

Ich frage mich nur warum sowas immer mit nem "Spießrutenlauf der Meinungen" enden muss und ob es nicht auch mal toleranter geht...... Es handelt sich doch bei Dolfin um einen erfahrenen Forenuser und da müsste er das doch besser wissen!


----------



## Allround_angler (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelaufkleber von Markenherstellern im Brandungsangeln*

Ernsthafte Hilfe nehme ich weiterhin über PM gerne entgegen...vielen Dank im Vorraus.

Grüsse Jens


----------



## dipsy (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelaufkleber von Markenherstellern im Brandungsangeln*

Moin,

na so schlimm waren die Antworten nun auch wieder nicht.
Man kann sich auch was anstellen.;+

Aber um ein wenig zu trösten, hier werden sie geholfen:

http://www.breakaway-tackle.com/index.php?cPath=72_82

Aufkleber in der selben Größe wie die original Shakespeare
Aufkleber. Porto ist normalerweise 5 Pfund und bequem bezahlbar mit Paypal. Ein Markenhersteller ist es auch.|rolleyes

Jan von www.brandungsangelshop.de kann Dir evtl auch weiter helfen.

Gruß
Dipsy


----------



## Allround_angler (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelaufkleber von Markenherstellern im Brandungsangeln*

Merci für den Tipp.....Ich werde da mal weiter schauen. Einen schönen Aufkleber werde ich nächste Woche von einem netten Boardie wohl zugeschickt bekommen aber ich halte gerne die Augen noch nach weiteren Schätzen offen ;-). 

joah und das andere ist wie gesagt  Ansichtssache und Schnee von gestern.

Gruss Jens


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelaufkleber von Markenherstellern im Brandungsangeln*

Hast du im laufe der Zeit keine Angelmesse in deiner Nähe?

War letzes mal auf einer und hätte Aufkleber ohne Ende bekommen können.


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelaufkleber von Markenherstellern im Brandungsangeln*

Moin!

Schau mal z.B. hier,
http://www.clickandprint.de/ShopAufkleberStart.php?JumpIn=1&WebID=6

Wenn Dir die Jungs schon keine Aufkleber liefern können, dann kannst Du 
wenigstens mal nach der Erlaubnis fragen das Logo für Eure Zwecke zu nutzen.

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass eine Firma kein Interesse an Gratiswerbung hat.

Aber vielleicht überlegt Ihr es Euch auch nochmal und entwerft vielleicht sogar 
 etwas selber! Wie einen eigenen Schriftzug oder einen eigenen Aufkleber 
aus Euren Brandungsfotos oder was auch immer.


----------



## Dart (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelaufkleber von Markenherstellern im Brandungsangeln*



Allround_angler schrieb:


> @ Jacky-fan: Eine gute Idee. Aber sowas ist ja copyrightgeschützt und es sollte ja auch länger halten, es sei denn es wird mit Folie verschweist. Ich wäre schon längst auf die Idee gekommen mir solch einen Aufkleber selber drucken zu lassen, denn es gibt dazu günstige Angebote. Leider ist es aber durch das bestehende Copyright nicht möglich.


Das mit dem Copyright kannste dir doch eigentlich knicken, wenn du mit den Aufklebern nur deine Angelkiste aufpeppen willst. Daiwa, Quantum und Co. werden da wohl keine Privatdetektive beauftragen, die deine Box fotografieren und dich verklagen
Gruss Reiner#6


----------



## Allround_angler (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelaufkleber von Markenherstellern im Brandungsangeln*

@ Torsk:

Genau diesen günstigen Anbieter  hab ich auch über Google gefunden gehabt und hatte das meinem Angelkollegen vorgeschlagen....aber seine Einwände wegen dem Copyright schienen mir einleuchtend....selbst, wenn es wirklich lächerlich wäre wenn uns jemand dafür belangen würde (ist ja schliesslich nur Werbung für den Hersteller) könnte der Aufkleberanbieter (wenn es ein seriöser ist) den Druck verweigern. Ich werde das aber dort gerne nochmal abklären lassen, sollten sich nicht weitere Aufkleber auf normalem Wege finden lassen.

Wie gesagt Irrtum kann in Sachen Copyright teuer werden und da bin ich lieber vorsichtig aber sicherlich nicht paranoide genug dass ich die Befürchtung hätte dass mir nen Detektiv  bis nach Dänemark zum Angeln folgt wegen eines selbstgedruckten Aufklebers an meiner Kiste |rolleyes


----------



## Olinger-HH (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelaufkleber von Markenherstellern im Brandungsangeln*

Moin,

vom Team Eisele gibt es Aufkleber, schau mal unter http://www.meeresprogramm.de/compon...acturer_id,0/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,84/

Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich.

Gruß Olinger


----------



## Allround_angler (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angelaufkleber von Markenherstellern im Brandungsangeln*

Das ist super! Vielen Dank! :m


----------



## nibbler001 (22. August 2008)

*AW: Angelaufkleber von Markenherstellern im Brandungsangeln*

Wo ist das Problem mitm Copyright?
Druck dir doch einfach n paar Aufkleber selber, da gelten dann zwei REgeln:

1. Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter
2. Wenn dus selbst machst und nur für deinen eigengebrauch verletzt du keine Rechte (das Copyright bezieht sich eig nur auf den Gewerblichen gebrauch, Das hat mir ne Stickereifirma gesagt, als ich die Bac Fledermaus haben wollte. Und n Aufkleber ist ja ent die Kunst)


----------

